

The Hello World Open 2014 – Slot car racing simulation contest - valtsu
https://helloworldopen.com/rules#game-description

======
dang
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7500573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7500573).

------
remon
I'm participating and I have to say at first glance I'm a little bit
disappointed about the format which seems to limit the possible strategies
significantly. Too early to judge though.

